# need breeding advice asap



## SloanMahria (Jan 13, 2012)

Hi I am trying to breed my cats but they are having issues. KiKi (the male) is interested but whenever he gets near Lily(the female) she hisses and growls. Lily is in heat and they are both 2 years old. Is this normal because I don't think it is. They normally love each other but when Lily is in heat she won't let him come near her. It isn't just KiKi either she does this with any male cat that comes near her while she is in heat. Any advice would be greatly appreciated.
Thank you in advance,
Sloan


----------



## spid (Nov 4, 2008)

OKay, what breeds are they and are they registered?


----------



## PetloverJo (Nov 4, 2011)

My male springer spaniel doesn't like being humped by my male cocker spaniel either:blush::blush::blush::blush::blush::blush:

:lol::lol::lol::lol::lol::lol::lol::lol::lol::lol::lol::lol::lol:


----------



## Puindoors (May 19, 2011)

SloanMahria said:


> Hi I am trying to breed my cats but they are having issues. KiKi (the male) is interested but whenever he gets near Lily(the female) she hisses and growls. Lily is in heat and they are both 2 years old. Is this normal because I don't think it is. They normally love each other but when Lily is in heat she won't let him come near her. It isn't just KiKi either she does this with any male cat that comes near her while she is in heat. Any advice would be greatly appreciated.
> Thank you in advance,
> Sloan


Hi Sloan,

if your girl is an active registered queen I recommend taking her out to stud, to a very experienced boy. Most of these boys will be able to mate a queen who isn't particularly willing as the've 'been there done that' countless times. If they are not active registered pedigree cats I suggest you neuter them ASAP so you and they can have a bit of peace and quiet!

Emma


----------



## lizward (Feb 29, 2008)

Sounds fairly normal to me for two first-timers, I suspect the deed has in fatc been done.

Liz


----------



## SloanMahria (Jan 13, 2012)

Lily is a ragdoll mix and kiki is an ocicat mix they are not registered


----------



## SloanMahria (Jan 13, 2012)

Puindoors said:


> Hi Sloan,
> 
> if your girl is an active registered queen I recommend taking her out to stud, to a very experienced boy. Most of these boys will be able to mate a queen who isn't particularly willing as the've 'been there done that' countless times. If they are not active registered pedigree cats I suggest you neuter them ASAP so you and they can have a bit of peace and quiet!
> 
> Emma


no she is not registered i just want to breed her once before she is spayed because she is the best cat I've ever had and I always wanna have a piece of her after she is gone.


----------



## SloanMahria (Jan 13, 2012)

lizward said:


> Sounds fairly normal to me for two first-timers, I suspect the deed has in fatc been done.
> 
> Liz


Thank you so much for the input it is greatly appreciated. I am glad to hear that there is nothing wrong with my little girl.


----------



## Ingrid25 (Oct 1, 2011)

SloanMahria said:


> no she is not registered i just want to breed her once before she is spayed because she is the best cat I've ever had and I always wanna have a piece of her after she is gone.


vey bad reason to breed a cat, do you know how much time and money goes into them? and what if you cant find them homes? are you prepared to keep them all?
sorry to be a spoilsport but you just need to consider what may happen.


----------



## SloanMahria (Jan 13, 2012)

Ingrid25 said:


> vey bad reason to breed a cat, do you know how much time and money goes into them? and what if you cant find them homes? are you prepared to keep them all?
> sorry to be a spoilsport but you just need to consider what may happen.


I already have 12 people telling me they want one of the kittens all family and very close friends and I am pretty sure if she does have kittens it will be nowhere near 12. I am very well aware of the cost and have more than enough money to care for them. I am also a stay at home mom and will have more then enough time to care for them. I have put a lot of thought into this I am not an irresponsible pet owner. Just because I am not interested in making money off them doesn't mean I don't care. I love these cats just as much as I love my child and I would not take any risks.


----------



## shetlandlover (Dec 6, 2011)

A good breeder is likely to never make money, or maybe after 10 or so years of breeding they may make a small profit.

How old is your girl?

You need to health test, yes cat's need health tests too.
You need what dog folk call a whelping kit, I think its called the same for cats.
This includes a nice safe box for birthing, bedding, heat source (incase), substitute milk and bottles (god forbid mum dies during birth or rejects the kittens), a good food for a pregnant/whelping mum, a good change over food from mums milk to a good kitten food ect.

What happens if mum dies during birth? You say your a stay at home "mom/mum" does this mean you will have time and patience to stay up at nights feeding if you are left with a litter of kittens to hand rear?

How would you feel if worst came to worst mum died and the kittens died, could you live with the fact your girl passed away because you wanted a kitten? 

Are you ready for any trouble should you sell a kitten and it turn out to have a genetic issue? You may well find yourself in a law suit. 

Are you ready to try and find homes for kittens that don't have them? You will be very surprised how fast people drop off waiting lists when the time comes. 

Sadly I think the reason you want to breed is a very selfish one, why not neuter your girl and boy and buy in another at a later date?


----------



## buffie (May 31, 2010)

SloanMahria said:


> I already have 12 people telling me they want one of the kittens all family and very close friends and I am pretty sure if she does have kittens it will be nowhere near 12. I am very well aware of the cost and have more than enough money to care for them. I am also a stay at home mom and will have more then enough time to care for them. I have put a lot of thought into this I am not an irresponsible pet owner. *Just because I am not interested in making money off them doesn't mean I don't care*. I love these cats just as much as I love my child and I would not take any risks.


So nice to read that you dont expect to "make any money" out of your litter of kittens.3/4/5+ kittens reared until 12/13 weeks old+ the cost of the vaccinations will soon relieve you of any cash you happen to have.Also good to know that should things go wrong there is £700 + available should a c- section be required,but hey you will,hopefully  have a piece of your beloved cat after she goes.Mean time other kittens/cats in rescue centres will miss out on the homes that these people who want your kittens could have given to them instead.


----------



## SloanMahria (Jan 13, 2012)

shetlandlover said:


> A good breeder is likely to never make money, or maybe after 10 or so years of breeding they may make a small profit.
> 
> How old is your girl?
> 
> ...


Lily is 2 years old. She and the kittens will all have all the health tests and vaccinations needed. And yes being a stay at home mom I have a lot of patience and if that were to pass away I would make sure they are 00taken care of. I will have a whelping kit IF she does get pregnant. And when you ask me if I could live with the if she and the kittens were to die what would be the difference if I were breeding her for money. I am not forcing her to have kittens if she has them great if she doesn't fine i just think it would be nice to always have a little piece of her. I am not selling them I am giving them away to family and friends so I doubt I would have a lawsuit and the kittens will be thoroughly and have regular vet visits. I am pretty sure that not all 12 of the people asking me for kittens will decide they don't want one and if for some reason some of the kittens don't have homes I will keep them until i find a suitable home. And really it is none of your business why I am choosing to let her have kittens. I didn't ask for your input on my decision I just wanted to make sure there wasn't a serious problem with the way she is acting.


----------



## SloanMahria (Jan 13, 2012)

buffie said:


> So nice to read that you dont expect to "make any money" out of your litter of kittens.3/4/5+ kittens reared until 12/13 weeks old+ the cost of the vaccinations will soon relieve you of any cash you happen to have.Also good to know that should things go wrong there is £700 + available should a c- section be required,but hey you will,hopefully  have a piece of your beloved cat after she goes.Mean time other kittens/cats in rescue centres will miss out on the homes that these people who want your kittens could have given to them instead.


If they want one of my kittens over a shelter cat that is their decision not yours. Also the same thing is happening with people that breed pedigrees for a living and your not attacking them.


----------



## SloanMahria (Jan 13, 2012)

I thought that this was a friendly bulletin where you could ask questions and receive answers but I guess all you people want to do is attack people that have different beliefs than you. I didn't ask for criticism all i wanted was a simple answer to my question. So thank you to the people who answered my question. To the people who just want to sit there and criticize me I don't criticize you for *selling* your kittens which I think is selfish.


----------



## shetlandlover (Dec 6, 2011)

SloanMahria said:


> I thought that this was a friendly bulletin where you could ask questions and receive answers but I guess all you people want to do is attack people that have different beliefs than you. I didn't ask for criticism all i wanted was a simple answer to my question. So thank you to the people who answered my question. To the people who just want to sit there and criticize me I don't criticize you for *selling* your kittens which I think is selfish.


I have not sold anything. Breeding for your own personal "wants" with little regard to your girl or the poor folk that could be buying a kitten with genetic issues from you is...selfish.

The non selfish thing would be to get your boy and girl health tested and clue yourself up on the correct, ethical way to breed.

With regard to your pedigree comment earlier, the general attitude to those breeding just for profit, without health testing ect is the same on this forum as it is for those who are breeding moggies. Breeding from unhealth tested animals pedigree or cross is unacceptable.

I cant be bi-est I have 3 moggies.


----------



## Taylorbaby (Jan 10, 2009)

you know what, whats the point?


----------



## hawksport (Dec 27, 2009)

SloanMahria said:


> Lily is 2 years old. She and the kittens will all have all the health tests and vaccinations needed.


Aren't you supposed to do the health tests before you breed them the same as dogs?


----------



## Taylorbaby (Jan 10, 2009)

hawksport said:


> Aren't you supposed to do the health tests before you breed them the same as dogs?


yes!PRA (Progressive Renal Atrophy HCM PKD HERPES Chlamdiya, calcivirus, PKD...!!!


----------



## SloanMahria (Jan 13, 2012)

hawksport said:


> Aren't you supposed to do the health tests before you breed them the same as dogs?


That came out wrong Lily and Kiki have had all their tests done. I consulted my vet about breeding them and he gave me a list of tests that needed to be done they both passed all the tests. I meant that the kittens would also be tested. Thank you for not being rude in your post.


----------



## WelshYorkieLover (Oct 16, 2011)

Puindoors said:


> Hi Sloan,
> 
> if your girl is an active registered queen I recommend taking her out to stud, to a very experienced boy. Most of these boys will be able to mate a queen who isn't particularly willing as the've 'been there done that' countless times. If they are not active registered pedigree cats I suggest you neuter them ASAP so you and they can have a bit of peace and quiet!
> 
> Emma


What do you mean about taking her to stud if she's unwilling? Surely if she's unwilling she doesn't breed?


----------



## Taylorbaby (Jan 10, 2009)

SloanMahria said:


> That came out wrong Lily and Kiki have had all their tests done. I consulted my vet about breeding them and he gave me a list of tests that needed to be done they both passed all the tests. I meant that the kittens would also be tested. Thank you for not being rude in your post.


what tests did she have done then and the boy? these cross breeds?



WelshYorkieLover said:


> What do you mean about taking her to stud if she's unwilling? Surely if she's unwilling she doesn't breed?


the boys first time which means he has no idea what his doing and you should use a expereinced girl, and vise versa a expereinced boy a a first time girl (so they did their research!  ) so she will obviously have to call, but the boy will be up for it 24/7 since about 10months old, so they have basically just left them together, no wonder the girl is peed off I would be to some horny boy on me every minute! the boy will grab the next (can draw blood) and move his back legs about while the girl is either willing & in call so will move her tail to the side, or isnt willing and will scream/attack to get him off of her. if in call & again both first times they will just end up piggy backing round the room while he gets into position, can take ages to mate (took my boy 15mins each mating on his first time) and againt quite nasty after with hitting growling spoitting as it hurts the girl as the penis is barbed to induce ovulation, needs more than 1 mating, but some say they have had litters born with one, as the first induces ovulation, nexts one gets the egg and so on.

they can raelly hurt eachother even get eyes clawed as first timers, so alot of thought when into these two being mated and obviously left alone together! if she is unwilling at 2, no idea why they have waited so long, then neuter them both, best thing for them, but hay! what do I know! :nonod:

hope i havent gone on to much im tired but cant sleep!


----------



## oggers86 (Nov 14, 2011)

I have to agree with others, it just wouldnt be a good idea to breed these cats. As many have said, HCM is a big killer for breeds like ragdolls and many other breeds. I for one want to see breeding which tries to wipe out this disease as its one of the things which put myself off buying a Bengal cat. 

Plus there is the money. Not being a breeder myself I have literally no idea how much these things cost but just knowing how much my 2 cost per year (I estimated at least £150 and thats just the basic costs, no spaying or neutering, no inititial vacs....

Can you honestly afford to spend all this money when you in reality will not be getting that much per kitten? A lot of people are unwilling to pay for a moggy cat, even if you sell them at £100 (unlikely) I truly think you would end up losing money. 

I myself would love to breed one day, I have always wanted to do it but its not something that can happen for a long time. I dont have the money or the time but if I did I would love to get into Bengal breeding and try to wipe out some of the diseases which are so common. It was tough wanting a Bengal so badly but there being so little breeders out there who even screen for HCM. One I learnt the dangers I was wary of buying an unscreened kitten when diseases were so common, the last thing I wanted was for my cat to die at a young age because of something which should have been prevented. In the end for various reasons I went for 2 moggies from CP but in the future I will definately be looking for Bengals again and I hope that the breeding will have improved. 

If you truly want to breed because you love a breed then go for it but do it properly. Crosses are all well and good when done for the right reasons (I am thinking of somebody on here who is trying to widen the gene pool to prevent common diseases) but when they are dont for no real reason it just seems..well pointless. I guess we could all say any breeding is pointless but I hope that the reputable breeders are trying to do something with their breeds, be it introduce something new or improve their health. 

What happens if your friends/family pull out? If your cat had 5 kittens and everybody backed out (worst case scenario here but its a good place to put yourself in) would you be able to have the money and the resources to care for all the kittens? 

Some of the replies on here may be harsh but they are harsh for a good reason. 

At the end of the day nobody can tell you what to do, all we can do is tell you the facts of the matter and let you make your own decision. For what its worth I can relate to you wanting to breed because your cat is amazing, I have felt the same way but if we all felt like that, then in all honesty we would be in trouble. There is an adorable older kitten in one of the rescues at the minute but nobody seems to want her, I myself would love her but its probably a bad idea because I already have 2, this is what people are struggling with. We (cat lovers) all want a cat and more but there comes a time when we need to say "no more" and this is why there are so many in rescues. 

Just have a think about the posts on here and try to understand that we all mean well


----------



## WelshYorkieLover (Oct 16, 2011)

the boys first time which means he has no idea what his doing and you should use a expereinced girl, and vise versa a expereinced boy a a first time girl (so they did their research!  ) so she will obviously have to call, but the boy will be up for it 24/7 since about 10months old, so they have basically just left them together, no wonder the girl is peed off I would be to some horny boy on me every minute! the boy will grab the next (can draw blood) and move his back legs about while the girl is either willing & in call so will move her tail to the side, or isnt willing and will scream/attack to get him off of her. if in call & again both first times they will just end up piggy backing round the room while he gets into position, can take ages to mate (took my boy 15mins each mating on his first time) and againt quite nasty after with hitting growling spoitting as it hurts the girl as the penis is barbed to induce ovulation, needs more than 1 mating, but some say they have had litters born with one, as the first induces ovulation, nexts one gets the egg and so on.

they can raelly hurt eachother even get eyes clawed as first timers, so alot of thought when into these two being mated and obviously left alone together! if she is unwilling at 2, no idea why they have waited so long, then neuter them both, best thing for them, but hay! what do I know! :nonod:

hope i havent gone on to much im tired but cant sleep![/QUOTE]

Eeek the whole things sounds so complicated for humans and traumatic for girl kitties!! Poor buggers!! I'd love to see the whole process of life being made and born and growing up etc but it would be too scary for me to go through it which is why I got my cats the snip at 6 months old and my pooch is spayed also. I'd love to have had puppies from Millie but well as I said its way too much responcibility for me because I wouldn't have a clue what I was doing and the thought of putting my little princess through the whole thing is too scary.

I know how the biting the back of the neck thing feels as Seamus does it to me when he is trying to have sex with me! Though its my arm he grabs and it bloody hurts!!

Didn't realise their penis's are barbed even though I see Seamus's winky way more times than is neccessary the horny little bugger!! He is persistant and Im bigger than him and push him off and put him in a separate room when he needs to cool off lol. Does it hurt the female everytime they have sex? What a rough deal!


----------



## shetlandlover (Dec 6, 2011)

Back to the issue at hand, 

My reply maybe seen as harsh but for someone to disregard the health of her girl, boy and any kittens she may have for sheer selfish reasons it hacks me off. There are many respected, ethical breeders out there who will not breed from a cat that has less than perfect health, even after all the planning. They spend every penny on their cats to ensure the kittens are healthy so no one goes through the heart break of a sick kitten. 

Then you get those who go "Cute kittenz bawwwwwwwww" and risk their male and females lives without a second glance. 

There is a high risk any kittens produced from this mating will have some genetic illness, is the OP really that blind that she would be happy to let a un-expecting family sit crying from having to have their cat put to sleep or spend hundreds or more on ops to correct it/treat it all for the sake of a little bit of money and some cute kittens. :mad2:


----------



## serenitylove (Nov 23, 2008)

i bred my moggys and it did take a few seasons for them to really get the hang of mating , i understand the ethics of pedigree breeding is slightly diff to normal cats with all the testing etc but double check on the homes because it is hard to home nowdays its why i stopped as my waiting list was used up .and remember your going to have to neauter asap after as they will go again and once you have ept one you dont want inter breeding . everyone on here has opinion read them and if your still wanting to go ahead good luck and look forward to seeing the piccys


----------



## carly87 (Feb 11, 2011)

Sloan, I have one question for you. I won't go into detail about the ethics of breeding for breeding's sake, whether pedigree or moggie, because as someone else has said, that is your decision, and you'll do what you want regardless of what anyone on here says. If I was in your position I wouldn't do it, but I'm me and you're you and that's all there is to that.

My question is this. You say that you want to have a little piece of your cat once she's gone. I can understand that, but you're putting your girl at very real risk by breeding her. I'm not talking about health tests etc as you say you've had these done. While there still may be inherrent risks due to the background of the cats, my concern is for the life of the girl. You can lose cats so easily during labour. If you don't know the signs to look for, you can also lose kittens, all of them. So my question is this. Are you emotionally prepared for the fact that your cat might not survive this, and you might not even have her, let alone a little piece of her once she's gone? Are you ready for that? I had to think long and hard before I bred my first litter about whether I could cope with losing my girl. I did a lot of research about what to look for during labour. I had an experienced breeder sit with me, and I'm glad I did, because if I hadn't had the help, I might have lost mum and babies. As it was, she needed a C section which cost me a lot of money.

So really, you need to think about whether the risk is worth it. Yes, cats can and do have kittens all the time without human intervension, but in the wild, there is a very high mortality rate for feral cats, both adults and kittens. I've rarely seen very many ancient ferals, and there's a good reason for that. You might be lucky and she could go through labour with no problems, but what if she doesn't? Can your children cope with watching mum and/or kittens dying?

Please be very certain this is what you want before you do it.


----------



## Waterlily (Apr 18, 2010)

SloanMahria said:


> no she is not registered i just want to breed her once before she is spayed because she is the best cat I've ever had and I always wanna have a piece of her after she is gone.


Take some of her fur and put it in a glad bag, then you have a piece of her and no homeless kittens


----------



## noushka05 (Mar 28, 2008)

serenitylove said:


> i bred my moggys and it did take a few seasons for them to really get the hang of mating , i understand the ethics of pedigree breeding is slightly diff to normal cats with all the testing etc but double check on the homes because it is hard to home nowdays its why i stopped as my waiting list was used up .and remember your going to have to neauter asap after as they will go again and once you have ept one you dont want inter breeding . everyone on here has opinion read them and if your still wanting to go ahead good luck and look forward to seeing the piccys


ive never had cats, but why should the ethics of breeding moggies be different to pedigrees?....... dont moggies/cross breeds inherit genetic conditions or something


----------



## bigdaddy (Feb 5, 2011)

well this thread has brightend up a boring morning :lol:


----------



## Treaclesmum (Sep 26, 2011)

SloanMahria said:


> no she is not registered i just want to breed her once before she is spayed because she is the best cat I've ever had and I always wanna have a piece of her after she is gone.


Actually, that's a silly idea because the kittens would only be 2 years younger than their mum, and for all you know they may get ill and die younger than her!! I had a mum cat and 2 sons, and the mum and 1 son died within 2 years of each other, but the other son (his littermate) lived another 5 years to be 19!! You can just never tell with cats.


----------



## jo-pop (May 27, 2011)

SloanMahria said:


> I already have 12 people telling me they want one of the kittens all family and very close friends and I am pretty sure if she does have kittens it will be nowhere near 12. I am very well aware of the cost and have more than enough money to care for them. I am also a stay at home mom and will have more then enough time to care for them. I have put a lot of thought into this I am not an irresponsible pet owner. Just because I am not interested in making money off them doesn't mean I don't care. I love these cats just as much as I love my child and I would not take any risks.


I take it then you have a huge stash of money set aside in case of an emergency cesearean.
Then each kitten will need care till 12 wks old, flea treatment, worm treatment plus 2 vaccinations each.
Of course I dont know about your finances but please bear this in mind.


----------



## Jansheff (Jan 31, 2011)

I don't know how to link to another thread, but perhaps this would be a good time to refer to the thread about Tinks and Armani which we all agonised over last summer. 

I hate dragging up such an unhappy past, but if it prevented it happening again it would be worth it.


----------



## buffie (May 31, 2010)

Jansheff said:


> I don't know how to link to another thread, but perhaps this would be a good time to refer to the thread about Tinks and Armani which we all agonised over last summer.
> 
> I hate dragging up such an unhappy past, but if it prevented it happening again it would be worth it.


Not sure which of the two threads you meant so have posted links to both of them,so very sad 

http://www.petforums.co.uk/cat-breeding/178403-new-wanted-say-hi.html

http://www.petforums.co.uk/cat-breeding/205566-if.html


----------



## dagny0823 (Oct 20, 2009)

SloanMahria said:


> no she is not registered i just want to breed her once before she is spayed because she is the best cat I've ever had and I always wanna have a piece of her after she is gone.


Not to rain on your parade, but there is absolutely no reason to believe you'll get a kitten that's like her temperamentally. I understand the urge, but it's not a sound reason to breed. Yes, the kitten will be from her DNA, but it won't be her and when she's gone, you'll miss her just as much.


----------



## Happy Paws2 (Sep 13, 2008)

I thought the dog chat could get nasty, but is this the right way to talk to a new member. I don't think so


----------



## MCWillow (Aug 26, 2011)

Happy Paws said:


> I thought the dog chat could get nasty, but is this the right way to talk to a new member. I don't think so


I can't see anyone being nasty.

People are pointing out the things that can, and do, go wrong, some in a more blunt way than others, but no-one is being nasty.

People are also giving their own opinions on the breeding of cats, some of them strong opinions, but again I dont see anyone being nasty with it.

World English Dictionary:

_Nasty_
1. *unpleasant, offensive, or repugnant*
2. (of an experience, condition, etc) unpleasant, dangerous, or painful: a nasty wound
3. *spiteful, abusive, or ill-natured*
4. obscene or indecent


----------



## Guest (Jan 15, 2012)

Happy Paws said:


> I thought the dog chat could get nasty, but is this the right way to talk to a new member. I don't think so


I haven't seen anything nasty


----------



## carly87 (Feb 11, 2011)

I certainly haven't intended to be nasty, and sincerely hope it hasn't come across like that. I think people need to make an informed decision about whether to risk a mating or not, and that's what I was trying to give: information.


----------



## Happy Paws2 (Sep 13, 2008)

I did think you were ganging up on her a bit, I know we all do at times, but when someone's new a little more tact could be used. That's all I meant.


----------



## Waterlily (Apr 18, 2010)

Happy Paws said:


> I did think you were ganging up on her a bit, I know we all do at times, but when someone's new a little more tact could be used. That's all I meant.


News to me that posting an opinion means your in a cyber gang  Not gonna be many varied views with a topic so close to the bone.


----------



## lymorelynn (Oct 4, 2008)

Are you still debating this one? I have been watching it and really do not think that anyone was deliberately harsh or nasty towards the OP. The majority of posters were giving* unasked* for advice about breeding but that did not make it nasty. Breeding any animal is a very emotive subject and anyone undertaking breeding should do so with all the knowledge that they can get especially regarding any risks or costs involved.


----------



## dagny0823 (Oct 20, 2009)

I think you're mistaking urgency of tone and message for some sort of nastiness. If everyone just replied "Oh well, she's your cat and whatever you want to do, even if it endangers her well-being, is really what's best", what good would that do in the end? Most people still want to believe that pregnancy and birth are the most natural things in the world, so everyone is a silly-handwringer if they tell you a mother could die in the process. I usually find a message has to be firmly worded and strongly expressed to get through to someone if they are inclined to disbelieve what you are telling them, even if it's backed up by facts.


----------



## carly87 (Feb 11, 2011)

I was as tactful as I knew how. I didn't tell her what I thought of her breeding moggies. I didn't have a go at her for doing it, but people need to know the hard facts before they breed. Mums can and do die. Kittens can and do die, often slowly, and it's not nice to watch. I didn't go into details about the numerous horrible ways that can happen. i think I did pretty well in the tact stakes.


----------



## SloanMahria (Jan 13, 2012)

I don't mind opinions at all I actually appreciate your input if you can do it with out calling me names and such. There was one user on here that told me I don't take care of my animals which is not the case at all. This person doesn't know me or pets so they can not rightfully say things like that. My animals are very well taken care of, they see the vet regularly and have had all the necessary testing done . I was also called many other names by this person. Thankfully they decided to delete their comment. After talking to some of you kinder people I have decided against breeding her.


----------



## Waterlily (Apr 18, 2010)

SloanMahria said:


> I don't mind opinions at all I actually appreciate your input if you can do it with out calling me names and such. There was one user on here that told me I don't take care of my animals which is not the case at all. This person doesn't know me or pets so they can not rightfully say things like that. My animals are very well taken care of, they see the vet regularly and have had all the necessary testing done . I was also called many other names by this person. Thankfully they decided to delete their comment. After talking to some of you kinder people I have decided against breeding her.


Ive had the same accusation for a question :rolleyes5:
Glad your not breeding her xx


----------



## carly87 (Feb 11, 2011)

Sloan, you've definitely made the right decision there. I'd say if you'd really like to breed, then you need to go about it the right way. There's another thread on here which outlines good ways of starting to think about breeding. Can't remember what it's called, but it's in the cat breeding section.

Really, really glad you've made this decision, and I'm sure your little girl is too.


----------



## Taylorbaby (Jan 10, 2009)

SloanMahria said:


> I don't mind opinions at all I actually appreciate your input if you can do it with out calling me names and such. There was one user on here that told me I don't take care of my animals which is not the case at all. This person doesn't know me or pets so they can not rightfully say things like that. My animals are very well taken care of, they see the vet regularly and *have had all the necessary testing done* . I was also called many other names by this person. Thankfully they decided to delete their comment. After talking to some of you kinder people I have decided against breeding her.


What health tests were done, I did ask before but never got a reply?
Glad you are neutering them, remember the boy can stay fertile for up to 8 weeks, so keep them seperate  Oh and I never called you any names, but maybe its good everyone spoke honest & openly like they did, seems to have got through? maybe will work for others to that are reading up about doing this


----------



## Ingrid25 (Oct 1, 2011)

glad you arent breeding her, it is the right thing to do.


----------



## catlove844 (Feb 15, 2011)

didnt see any nastyness, only caring passionate people, hope they are neutered asap.

what about calling the local rescue and fostering the hundreds of kittens that are stuck there?


----------

